# Cacher son SSID de Partage de connection



## Freeman80 (7 Octobre 2010)

Salut a tous!

J'aurais besoin de petit coup de main les gars.

Voila mon problème: je vis dans une résidence universitaire en Angleterre, et ma connexion internet est fournit par des ports ethernets dans chaque chambres, lesquels sont gérés par un organisme privé que j'ai payer au début de l'année. Mais voila, j'aimerais pouvoir faire profiter de ma connexion a ma PS3 ainsi qu'a mon Itouch, ce qui est tout a fait possible grâce au partage de connexion internet MAIS il est écrit qu'il est fortement interdit de router la connexion internet et que tout manquement se verra punie d'une suppression de la ligne...

Je voudrais savoir si il était donc possible de cacher le SSID du partage de connexion sur mon mac OS 10.6 car pour l'instant j'ai beau fouiller partout je ne trouve pas de solution...


----------

